# Cajun Boil & Chicken Jambalaya



## salt and pepper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2013)

Dang, now I'm all hungry again...I may just start driving east.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2013)

You never cease to amaze me, S&P!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (May 17, 2013)

Fabulous spread Joey, nice job!


----------



## Somebunny (May 17, 2013)

I love Jambalaya!  That "boil" looks great too!


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2013)

Man! You take really good care of yourself!


----------



## CraigC (May 18, 2013)

Looks great. I did a 40# sack on May 3rd. With just the two of us, we have about 3# of tail meat left for other stuff.


----------



## afterburn25 (Sep 14, 2014)

mmmm that crawfish sure does look good ugh but its several months till crawfish season  the wait is killing me


----------

